# Tule juostaan maailmaan



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I don't understand this sentence:
Tule juostaan maailmaan

What does it mean?

Kind regards

Carlos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

There should be a comma: _Tule, juostaan maailmaan! Juostaan_ is informal for _juoskaamme._ It means: _Come, let's run to/into the world! _(Whatever that means is another question.)


----------



## CarlitosMS

Here is more context:

Tule luo, ole poutapilvi taivaan
Tule luo, ole kaste aamun maan
Tule luo, tule, noustaan ilmalaivaan
Tule luo, tule, joustaan maailmaan


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

It doesn't make it clearer for me. I always thought that anyone whom I heard say "Come, let's run into the world" already was on this planet.


----------



## sakvaka

I think in this case, _maailma_ (world), in addition to the dictionary definition, has the connotations of being full of new things, opportunities, unlimited freedom and happiness (_unlike the speaker's present location_).


----------

